

$65,000 Raised for Robocop Statue in Detroit - chopsueyar
http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/02/17/detroit-raises-funds-for-robocop-statue/

======
vannevar
It's hard to think of anything Detroit needs less than a Robocop statue,
especially for $65K.

Consider an alternative: [http://www.comicsalliance.com/2011/02/18/robocop-
statue-ron-...](http://www.comicsalliance.com/2011/02/18/robocop-statue-ron-
marz-forgotten-harvest-donations/)

------
Semiapies
A movement to build a statue of a character from a movie where Detroit has
become an unlivable dystopia waiting to be demolished.

I don't know whether that's the worst civic symbolism I've seen in a while, or
the _best_.

------
chopsueyar
Go Robo!

Donate with kickstarter here:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/imaginationstation/detro...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/imaginationstation/detroit-
needs-a-statue-of-robocop)

